# Going ....going .... gone!



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

My next door neighbor at the lake had a huge enclosed boat house over the water that had been built in the 70's. Her bulkhead was getting bad under/inside of it, and no one even used her boathouse. So, she decided to have the boat house removed for 2 reasons, primarily so the bulkhead could be repaired correctly, but also it will lesson her property taxes since Polk County considers improvements over TRA controlled water in their taxable plan. The pictures show different stages of tear down and my new view.

What a shame, huh? (sarcasm)


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Awesome!!!

T-Bone
(tpool)


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Beautiful view of lake!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Aaahhhhh!!! Much better


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Great view you got there!!!! I see many morning cups of coffee looking out at the Lake, and evenings with a cold beverage in your future.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Heck yeah! I'm waiting for trees to fall to improve me view. In the meantime I'll have to settle for the leaves falling off them


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Much better!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That is a sweet view!
Whitebassfisher mentioned that Kickapoduke was a great help to him lately. Here is an old picture I ran across of the Sheriff in person with a fine white bass. If you need some realty action, he is your man.
Now if eating out is your thing, then hit Terry LeBlanc's Cajun kitchen for the best food in the Livingston area, hands down.
If your launching a boat, go to beautiful Beacon Bay Marina.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Thanks Loy--that was fewer pounds and fewer grey hairs ago!!!


----------

